# Hoyt Striker carbon +4



## ArcherofJersey (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello from Jersey

I have just bought a second hand Hoyt Striker Carbon plus 4 and want to buy some different cams as the draw length is to short at present (27") I need 31" does anyone have any or now were I can obtain some
Ta


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Archerof Jersay. Have fun here.  If you post a thread in the WTB section you may have some luck.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------

